# cramping and brown discharge



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

hi I'm currently 5weeks pregnant and for the past two days iv had brown discharge which iv heard is fine as long as its not red but iv also today had cramping in my ovaries area more strong on the right side but its quite painfull and I'm worried as its been all day? iv still got all my preg symptoms like nausea and sleeping allot plus today was the first day i was actually sick! should i be worried? my scans not till the 1st so I'm just panicked all is not well? many thanks xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If its excruciating, and there all the time, ring your emergency gp, but if it is strong cramping, and isn't constant, it is very common, it will settle over the next couple of weeks,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply unfortunately it turned to red blood Sunday so we went to epu but they could only see a sack as it's to early, still bleeding now Iv just gotta wait for another blood test tomoz to see if my levels are dropping and if Needed a scan next Thursday at clinic, let's pray it can hang on xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Let me know hun, thinking of you xx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

My hcg went from 2542 to 342 so it's all over   thanks for your help though xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that hun, thinking of you xxx


----------

